# Yet another question about admission into RMC



## TheSam (30 Nov 2007)

I've been searching through the previous threads, but could not find one similar to my situation so here it goes:

I graduated from highschool this year with a relativley strong average (with an arts) (78%), bolstered by a couple of Advanced Placement courses. In addition I had two leadership posistions in my senior (11,12) years. 
Despite being able to get into most B.A programs at any univeristy, I went against my better judgement and decided to pursue Computer Science at a community college with the hopes of transfering into a university program (Math isn't my strong point). As expected, my marks this term have tanked. I am switching next term into the college's university transfer arts program, which I am confident that I will exceed it. 

The question I pose is this:
I've always wanted to go to RMC. The ROTP application only provides an area for you to write in what courses you are currently enrolled in. In consideration of my application, will RMC look at my stronger highschool average, highschool leadership and community involvement and potentially better second term of college? Will they weight this more then the scars of the first term?

thanks in advance


----------



## kincanucks (30 Nov 2007)

TheSam said:
			
		

> I've been searching through the previous threads, but could not find one similar to my situation so here it goes:
> 
> I graduated from highschool this year with a relativley strong average (with an arts) (78%), bolstered by a couple of Advanced Placement courses. In addition I had two leadership posistions in my senior (11,12) years.
> Despite being able to get into most B.A programs at any univeristy, I went against my better judgement and decided to pursue Computer Science at a community college with the hopes of transfering into a university program (Math isn't my strong point). As expected, my marks this term have tanked. I am switching next term into the college's university transfer arts program, which I am confident that I will exceed it.
> ...



They will look at all of your marks, the good and the bad.


----------

